# Red Lipstick



## Quiana (Nov 8, 2006)

Not plum... not berry...but RED 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Please tell me your fav/HG red lipstick. I really want to see if I can find a red lipstick that suites darker skin women without looking minstrel-like.

Thanks!


----------



## L281173 (Nov 8, 2006)

I use Astarte Cosmetics Bad Girl Red Lip Gloss #31 - www.astartecosmetics.com

I aslo use their Lip Lacquer in Rare Rubies which is a Candy Apple Red.  Just Fabulous.


----------



## sexypuma (Nov 9, 2006)

Love pure vanity l/g, mac red l/s, warning and autobody red l/v and fanplastico laquer. you can look in my gallery, there are pics of me wearing some of them and ebonyannete has done a FOTD with warning.
HTH


----------



## lsperry (Nov 9, 2006)

*I Love Red Lipstick!*

My favorites are:
Guerlain Kiss Kiss Excès De Rouge 523
MAC Lip Varnish LE Collection - Auto Body Red
MAC Powerhouse (Discontinued)
MAC Untamed LE Collection - Lipglass Pure Vanity
MAC Nocturnelle LE Collection - Rouge Noir (Lustre, LE)
MAC Nocturnelle LE Collection - Lipglass Chance Encounter (LE)
MAC Rockocco LE Collection (amplified creme)

I bought 2 each from MAC's LE collections....I love red lipstick and if properly applied and balanced w/the rest of your make-up, I don't see how they could be "minstrel-like".

Also, from the Holiday/Formal Black LE Collection I bought the 3 red lips (beaded). They are Dubonnet (amplified creme) and Casanova (lustre) Lipsticks, and Cherche La Femme Lipglass. To me, these colors are more of a subdued red color.


----------



## OnaFyre (Nov 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Quiana* 

 
_ without looking minstrel-like._

 
Hilarious!!!! but true...


----------



## mekaboo (Nov 9, 2006)

I really love MAC Glam with clear lipglass on top


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 10, 2006)

Reds that Look best on me (NW45)
MAC Dubonnet
MAC Russian Red lipglass
MAC Greed lipglass
NARS Fire Down Below
NARS Scandal lipgloss
NARS Diablo lacquer
MAC Viva Glam 1
MAC Lady Bug 
MAC Hot Tahiti (more berry than red)


----------



## DaizyDeath (Nov 10, 2006)

well im not dark skinned infact im practically invisible but it seems like a whole lot of people with different skin tones love russian red l/s and rococo l/s

russian red also comes in a gloss so if you like the glossy look you can buy the l/s and the l/g to achive that. 

but i think the best way to find out which one is right for you is to just go to your local mac counter and try everything out lol


----------



## Makeupluvr (Nov 10, 2006)

Like DaizyDeath I too am not dark skinned but IMO the TRUEST blue red l/s is MAC Red (I use it with Cherry l/l).  I know a lot of ppl like Ruby Woo but the texture is SO dry (even for a matte) so I personally am not a fan and wouldn't rec it but you might want to try it out.  I also like Lady Bug (lustre formula so a bit more sheer but VERY pretty) with Brick l/l.  ItMO it is a true red but it isn't RED RED like MAC Red, LOL.  Hope that makes sense.  And Dubbonet is gorgeous but I don't consider it a true red.  Definitely worth checking out.

HTH


----------



## professionaltart (Nov 10, 2006)

MAC Dubonnet and Glam (NC43/NW40)


----------



## erica_1020 (Nov 11, 2006)

Recently bought MAC Lady bug best I have tried in a long time.  Probably because it's a lustre so it isn't too overwhelming.  I wore it in a recent fotd


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeupluvr* 

 
_Like DaizyDeath I too am not dark skinned but IMO the TRUEST blue red l/s is MAC Red (I use it with Cherry l/l).  I know a lot of ppl like Ruby Woo but the texture is SO dry (even for a matte) so I personally am not a fan and wouldn't rec it but you might want to try it out.  I also like Lady Bug (lustre formula so a bit more sheer but VERY pretty) with Brick l/l.  ItMO it is a true red but it isn't RED RED like MAC Red, LOL.  Hope that makes sense.  And Dubbonet is gorgeous but I don't consider it a true red.  Definitely worth checking out.

HTH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
it's hard to call something a true red or an untrue red for different skintones.  Glam and MAC red are PINK on me, but Dubonnet does show up as a true red.
MAC Red isn't really a true blue-based red, the MA who stupidly matched me for it told me that it was, and when i went back, 4 other MAs argued that it was way more on the pink side on my skin.  It has bluish undertones, but it can be very pink depending on who you put it on i.e., me.  Russian Red is a very blue-based red, but still very bright.  Red lipstick is trial and error, you have to try a bunch on and see how well they work for your skintone and features, otherwise you'll be very disappointed.


----------



## Quiana (Nov 13, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Thanks to all those who replied. I actually bought Dubonnet this weekend and love it. I think this is the red I am looking for.....


----------



## DaizyDeath (Nov 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_it's hard to call something a true red or an untrue red for different skintones.  Glam and MAC red are PINK on me, but Dubonnet does show up as a true red.
MAC Red isn't really a true blue-based red, the MA who stupidly matched me for it told me that it was, and when i went back, 4 other MAs argued that it was way more on the pink side on my skin.  It has bluish undertones, but it can be very pink depending on who you put it on i.e., me.  Russian Red is a very blue-based red, but still very bright.  Red lipstick is trial and error, you have to try a bunch on and see how well they work for your skintone and features, otherwise you'll be very disappointed._

 

Im soo agreeing with you on this like mac red looks sooo orange on me its like ugh. haha i have a problem with alot of coppery/red eyeshadows doing that 2 which is very annoying! So i can definitly understand when people with different skin tones get mad when a color looks tottally different on them 

Thats one of the many reasons why i wont buy my makeup online its like you get it and your like nooooooo that wasnt supposta look this way!


----------



## ebonyannette (Nov 13, 2006)

I loooove Warning l/g and Wild "bout You l/s. I  also  like NARS Fire Down Below as well.

I dont care for Dubonnet too much its a bit orange or "spicey" for lack of a better term, I think of it as having that pumpkin pie undertone to it. (I know Im wierd!) I have pinkish undertones so it looks off on me, even with liner. I end up mixing it with other stuff.

Nightmoth liner is a must have for me with red lippies
(Im NW55)


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 

 
_I loooove Warning l/g and Wild "bout You l/s. I  also  like NARS Fire Down Below as well.

I dont care for Dubonnet too much its a bit orange or "spicey" for lack of a better term, I think of it as having that pumpkin pie undertone to it. (I know Im wierd!) I have pinkish undertones so it looks off on me, even with liner. I end up mixing it with other stuff.

Nightmoth liner is a must have for me with red lippies
(Im NW55)_

 
See, Dubonnet is TRUE red on me.  And I've got a combination undertone going on, areas of my skin are pink toned, others yellow.  Like I said, it's all trial and error.  I definitely don't recommend ordering lip colors, especially RED or orange or plum online without trying them on somewhere else.  And people swatch them on their hands first (i do this too) but that doesn't work either, especially for women of color who often have two toned lips.


----------



## MACtastic (Nov 15, 2006)

I agree with MAC_Pixie on trying on the lip colors before buying them. Don't let an MA pressure you into buying a color either, especially if you're not used to the vibrant shades. Pick what you're comfortable with.

Dubonnet is a fabulous red IMO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, glosses are a great way to try a red lippie.


----------



## milamonster (Nov 17, 2006)

i used ladybug by mac, if you wanna see what it looked like i have it on my profile


----------



## aziza (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm an NW45 and today I tried MAC Red paired with Russian Red. It was the truest red I've ever tried....I was actually kind of scared because it was so bright even though Im gungho for bold lips. Dubonnet isn't a true red on me even though I'm an NW45 like Pixie. It just shows how varied we are even within the same color families.


----------



## ebonyannette (Nov 19, 2006)

awww, am I the only dark girl Dubonnet doesnt work for? I will have to take a pic and show it to yall if I do wear it I put warning on top of it. So I will take a photo without it and yall can tell me what u think.


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2006)

Warning w/ Mahogany l/l
Fresh Moraccan w/ Mahogany l/l
Dubonnet
Liza Red w/ V-Red lipglass & Mahogany l/l


----------



## quinntastic (Nov 20, 2006)

I recently got the red lip kit at the MAC Nocturnelle event that has Dubonet, Casanova, and the red lipglass.  Love it.  I also adore Origins Flower Fusion lipstick in Amaryllis, with their Once Upon A Shine Sheer Ruby gloss over it.  But I am partial to Origins because I work for them.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Still looks good on every color person I have tried it on so far.


----------



## shabdebaz (Nov 20, 2006)

Funny that I just saw this thread, 'cause I did a makeup on a lady today who was NC45.  She wanted a longwearing lipstick for the banquet she was going to, so I used Alta Moda on her (her eyes were mainly Amber Lights and Bronze).  OMG!!!!  It looked just amazing.


----------



## honeebee (Nov 20, 2006)

I imagine that to be really beautiful. I recently did a gold eye look with the red lips (warning w/ mahogany). I rec'd so many compliments.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shabdebaz* 

 
_Funny that I just saw this thread, 'cause I did a makeup on a lady today who was NC45.  She wanted a longwearing lipstick for the banquet she was going to, so I used Alta Moda on her (her eyes were mainly Amber Lights and Bronze).  OMG!!!!  It looked just amazing._


----------



## mekaboo (Nov 20, 2006)

Here is another one ladies...Fanplastico with Currant lipliner!!!  I am NW43/45 and that is a beautiful red on me!!


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 21, 2006)

Even though it's d/c:  Miss Dish l/s


----------



## haseena (Nov 27, 2006)

MAC Dubonnet(gorgeous deep red w/ no orange) & Wild Bout You(berry red) is my favourite!


----------



## Scorpdva (Nov 27, 2006)

I have Rockocco l/s Pure Vanity l/g- really bright red.Dubonnet which does look more like brick red on me. Redwood l/s a deep red and just got Diva which looks a liitle more berry in color. I'm NW45.


----------



## Cruzpop (Nov 27, 2006)

I use M.A.C New York Apple Lipstick & somtimes Nars Lipgloss in Scandal on top.


----------



## bellezzadolce (Dec 8, 2006)

Some combos I like to use on customers:

Auburn lip pencil + Lady Bug lipstick
Brick lip pencil + MAC Red + Clear lip glass
Vino lip pencil + Fresh Morocan lipstick 
Nightmoth lip pencil + Russian Red + Jellicious lip gelee'
Portside cremeliner + Warning lip varnish
Burgandy lip pencil  + Venetian lustreglass


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Dec 8, 2006)

I just found out that Gwen Stefani uses MAC Dubonnet, and it's VERY red on her.  

I also like NARS Scandal lipgloss on top of reds, soooo hot.


----------



## calbear (Dec 9, 2006)

Matching 'red' on women of color is soooo hard.  The idea of what 'red' is, is sooooo different for each person.  I'm an NC45/50  and I hate the color red (long storey but - GO BEARS!) but the questions aren't just what looks good on that person but what that person even considers to be the color 'red'.  

I really gotta go with whoever said - try that mess on.  Just to make sure it's your idea of red and that it doesn't have you looking like a clown.


----------



## cno64 (Dec 22, 2006)

"Dubonnet" has been mentioned, and I got it today(ordered online).
I must say that I don't like it as much as I expected to. On me(pale pink-ivory skin, green eyes, dark brown hair) it looks mostly brown. I expected red with a little brown, but this is closer to brown with a little red. I'm hoping it will grow on me, though ...


----------



## mommamacgurl (Dec 23, 2006)

my hg red lipstick is ruby woo i also like mac red russian red and glam.


----------



## cno64 (Dec 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mommamacgurl* 

 
_my hg red lipstick is ruby woo i also like mac red russian red and glam._

 
Ruby Woo is my new HG red, now that Powerhouse is gone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I adore Glam, but I don't try to pass it off as a true red; instead I put a little shimmer over it and wear it as a deep deep rose. _*GORGEOUS!*_
I've tried to love Russian Red, and I do like it, but I just don't find myself reaching for it often.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Dec 28, 2006)

Quote:

  Dubonnet which does look more like brick red on me.  
 
 Me too I'm a C7 and NC50 (in concealer). I just bought Russian Red lipglass and I plan on buying the lipstick later on this week. It looks lovely layered, but it's bright!


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 11, 2007)

<-NW43->

I used to work at Origins and their matte stick From Mars was my HG--till they dc'd it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...So I went to MAC to find and alternative and got the prolongwear lustre Alta Moda. I don't wear it much b/c of the lustre gloss that's attached. I can feel the glittery pieces on my lips--not practical at all. So on next payday I will be on a mission to find a suitable replacement (w/my origins matte stick in hand!!!)


----------



## cno64 (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm interested in MAC "Lady Danger," since I want a bright, vivid, screamin' red.
But I'm concerned about possible orange-ness.
So, is "Lady Danger" more red, or more orange?
And how would it work on NW15, brunette, green-eyed me?


----------



## Showgirl (Mar 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_I'm interested in MAC "Lady Danger," since I want a bright, vivid, screamin' red.
But I'm concerned about possible orange-ness.
So, is "Lady Danger" more red, or more orange?
And how would it work on NW15, brunette, green-eyed me?_

 
I'm NW20 ish, hazel eyes, auburn hair and I ADORE Lady Danger. It doesn't look that orange on a warm skintone IMHO, just INCREDIBLY red.... but there is no doubting that there is an orange/coral undertone in it. It's just how it's going to look on your skintone that's in question here.

There's a good pic of LD in the "Lovely Lips" challenge thread here, I think it's about 3 or 4 pages in, but it's what inspired me to buy that lipstick (and I certainly haven't regretted it, since)


----------



## tdm (Mar 13, 2007)

I love dubonett!!!! It is not too red......just right.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tdm* 

 
_I love dubonett!!!! It is not too red......just right._

 
Do you know your MAC shade? I would love to try out this color. I'm usually afraid of reds.


----------



## wieweetwieikben (Mar 13, 2007)

NARS fire down below and nars zanzibar


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 13, 2007)

I love MAC Redwood (I'm N3 with pink/neutral tone). 
If I want something lighter, I like Rimmel in Scream.


----------



## sunsational (Mar 14, 2007)

MAC red


----------



## BinkysBaby (Mar 15, 2007)

Liza Red


----------



## RedDrama (Mar 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Quiana* 

 
_Not plum... not berry...but RED 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Please tell me your fav/HG red lipstick. I really want to see if I can find a red lipstick that suites darker skin women without looking minstrel-like.

Thanks!_

 

Well it all depends on your complexion, but if you are a warm brown skinned woman then Clinique's "Angel Red" or "Red Drama" will work for you.  If you are dark skinned try Lancome's "Jezabel".  I am light complected so I wear Dior's "Contrast Brown" which is my all time favorite, it's a reddish-orange shade.  Also Estee Lauder I believe recently eliminated a very popular shade for dark women called "Black Wine", but you can still find it on Ebay.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Mar 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *calbear* 

 
_Matching 'red' on women of color is soooo hard.  The idea of what 'red' is, is sooooo different for each person.  I'm an NC45/50  and I hate the color red (long storey but - GO BEARS!) but the questions aren't just what looks good on that person but what that person even considers to be the color 'red'.  

I really gotta go with whoever said - try that mess on.  Just to make sure it's your idea of red and that it doesn't have you looking like a clown._

 
I agree- when I ask MA's what color red I could use...they start showing me brown stuff! I wish I had the guts to say- "That is not red" but I don't want to be mean.


----------



## BionicWoman (Sep 11, 2007)

My all time favorite red lipstick is Ruby Woo w/Cherry Lip Liner! If I want a glossy look, I'll top it off with Pure Vanity(LE).
I've been fortunate enough to be able to pull off any red. However, I find Orange based Reds are my least favorite. I can wear them, but I prefer the Blue Based reds much more
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 NARS has a Matte Lip Pencil called Dragon Girl and I also adore Christian Dior's Electrifying Red for a nice 1940s feel. More people seem to prefer me in red, it's sort of my signature lip color, even if I'm wearing a dramatic eye


----------



## cno64 (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BionicWoman* 

 
_ More people seem to prefer me in red, it's sort of my signature lip color, even if I'm wearing a dramatic eye
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Good for you!
I'm NW15; brunette; green eyes, and the world goes crazy when I wear red clothing, and I always feel like I should have red lips to match.
I, also, love Ruby Woo, though my all-time favorite red is [the discontinued] Powerhouse. That is the first lipstick in my life(I'm 43) that ever looked red and not pink on me.


----------



## starr (Sep 13, 2007)

any suggestions for NC40, brunette with brown eyes? I'd love to have red lips like the one Christina Aguilera/Gwen Stefani is sporting


----------



## Pushpa (Sep 13, 2007)

where to start i love red lips

miss dish was the best red ever....*moment of silence for the departed*

glam
russian red
roccocco (sp is wrong i know)
viva 1

brick l/l 
red enriched creme liner


----------



## Barbie (Sep 14, 2007)

Mac -Warning it is actually a lipglass though.


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pushpa* 

 
_miss dish was the best red ever....*moment of silence for the departed*_

 
AMEN, SISTER!  I'm so trying to make my tube last.


----------



## La Ilusion (Sep 18, 2007)

L'Oreal HIP lipgloss in Enticing is a nice blue red.  It's a little deeper, less bright than Russian Red and has just a little sparkle, but not enough to overwhelm it.  

I also wear Viva Glam I when I want a matte red.


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Thanks!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Quiana* 

 
_Thanks to all those who replied. I actually bought Dubonnet this weekend and love it. I think this is the red I am looking for..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Good choice!  I bet it looks beautiful on darker skin.  Very sultry/sexy.


----------



## saj20052006 (Sep 19, 2007)

MAC Lady Bug Lipstick
MAC Venetian Lustreglass


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 20, 2007)

I hate/scared of red on me. 

Last Christmas I came up with a theme for us to do our eyes old Hollywood style, (somewhat nude eye, liquid black liner, with lashes), and a red lip. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It came out beautiful but I had no idea what red to put on me until my coworker put me in Fresh Morccan with Venetian lustreglass. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Love it!!

I'm not afraid to put on Deep Attraction or Full Blown either but not by choice.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 20, 2007)

On a bride I put Viva Glam III with Lovenector lustreglass.


----------



## ohsosparkly (Sep 21, 2007)

for non-MAC, I like Trucco's Blood Red.  For MAC, I also find that Dubonnet turns 'orange' on me. I'll have to try to find Alta Moda......


----------



## MACaholic76 (Sep 22, 2007)

I was going to add Dubonnet to my stash as my only red lippie since I'm afraid of reds..but that was only until I saw one of my co-workers wearing this gorgeous luscious red.  I had to have it! It was Fanplastico lacquer lined with Burgungy l/l.  Looove it!
Oh, and my teeth looked super white!!! Added bonus!


----------



## devin (Sep 22, 2007)

i wore plum soft/quartz lipliner with Viva glam IV and illicit lipglass(ok so it was more of plummy red, but still red. Also burgundy lipliner with Viva glam I is pretty. I am nc45 btw.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Sep 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devin* 

 
_i wore plum soft/quartz lipliner with Viva glam IV and illicit lipglass(ok so it was more of plummy red, but still red. Also burgundy lipliner with Viva glam I is pretty. I am nc45 btw.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ohh, that burgundy l/l is a must have!!!


----------



## MACaholic76 (Sep 22, 2007)

oops, double post!


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaholic76* 

 
_I was going to add Dubonnet to my stash as my only red lippie since I'm afraid of reds..but that was only until I saw one of my co-workers wearing this gorgeous luscious red.  I had to have it! It was Fanplastico lacquer lined with Burgungy l/l.  Looove it!
Oh, and my teeth looked super white!!! Added bonus!_

 
See, to me Fanplastico is pinkish, not red at all.  But thanks for mentioning the Burgundy l/l, I'll have to try that with it!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devin* 

 
_i wore plum soft/quartz lipliner with Viva glam IV and illicit lipglass(ok so it was more of plummy red, but still red. Also burgundy lipliner with Viva glam I is pretty. I am nc45 btw.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh, I must try this combo.


----------



## .k. (Sep 25, 2007)

nyx  pencil and pout in ruby duet! it was like 1.99!


----------



## La Ilusion (Sep 26, 2007)

I put together a combination today that might be helpful for some.  (I'm NC42-43.)

First I lined with NYX pencil in Auburn.  Then I put on MAC l/s in New York Apple.  It was a little too pink so I blended in a little MAC Mahogany l/l into the line.  It was nice.  Then I added a sheer wash of Russian Red l/g, and I really liked it.  All together it makes a muted lustery red.


----------

